# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  DIY Termite Treatment

## Pendejo

There's a good thread on DIY termite control at whirlpool: https://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/2485996 
Has anyone else had similar experiences, or advice?

----------


## toooldforthis

thanks for that.
some good reading and links to follow
didn't get thru it all yet. 
but at the risk of "tradie" bashing this post pretty much relates to my experience with "pesties"
and I could add a couple of tales where I witnessed the "pestie" and r/e agent arriving at an earlier time than arranged for access - inspection was all done and "cleared" before purchaser arrived. termite damage was found later during renos.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> thanks for that.
> some good reading and links to follow
> didn't get thru it all yet. 
> but at the risk of "tradie" bashing this post pretty much relates to my experience with "pesties"
> and I could add a couple of tales where I witnessed the "pestie" and r/e agent arriving at an earlier time than arranged for access - inspection was all done and "cleared" before purchaser arrived. termite damage was found later during renos.

  So did the professional 16 year old assistant eat the battens? 
(whith his magic tool)   :Rofl5:

----------


## mudbrick

All depends how thorough the pesty is, a lot are lazy and don't bother going anywhere that's too tight as they cbf and just make up excuses later if they miss anything.
like the guy we had who claims he fumigated the roof space. Strangely all I can see is some powdery crap that's just been thrown around from a ladder in the manhole and no further. Now the wanker has contaminated that space for anyone else who goes up there while any creepy crawlers that were up there just moved to the other end and party on.

----------


## KSG

Anyone tried any DIY termite treatments?

----------


## lazydays

Just did mine following the instructions on the whirpool thread. It worked out best for me because I had a fair bit of moving stuff from around the house to drill the holes...sheds, benches, etc. and I could do it easy stages. I had to buy a second bottle of poison so all up it cost me about $660.

----------


## Oliver075

Guys i haven't seen termite ever, but have u ever tried with salt or salt water?

----------


## CraigandKate

I am tempted to give boric acid a go, just got to figure out a suitable application method.  Boric Acid | Get rid of cockroaches and ants fast!

----------


## phild01

> Guys i haven't seen termite ever, but have u ever tried with salt or salt water?

   

> I am tempted to give boric acid a go, just got to figure out a suitable application method.  Boric Acid | Get rid of cockroaches and ants fast!

  Getting rid of the queen is what you need to do to get rid of termites.  Not much point killing the ones you see.  Usual methods are barriers or baiting.

----------


## Prados

> Guys i haven't seen termite ever, but have u ever tried with salt or salt water?

  I did, actually I brought them with some fresh firewood.
 Unleaded petrol works perfect, kills everyone, but smells horrible... Just don't smoke, while you doing it :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  Also it's a one-off kill procedure, so if you need to kill nest - you better use a proper chemicals, which are CHEMICALS.   
PS to Pendejo: a good chemical is BIFENTHRIN, 100g/1L, depending on application more g/L or less.... can last up to 10 years. It's not a brand/name, it's a chemical. For a 5L plastic can something around $150-200, should be enough for 100m2 slab. Can be used on timber and other materials. Actually this one is used to protect structural timber, known as a safe frame or blue/red MGP pine. 
Keep in mind that whatever "tradie/professional/pestie" says, there are no chemicals which will last forever, same for "safe frame" or "blue/red threated structural timber. It seems that  10 +/- a few years is a real longevity of chemical treatment. My reno is a bit unusual, some areas can be only chemical threated and no physical barriers applicable, reticulation systems is a bit of a joke, because it's up to owner - I mean no one will force you to do a treatment and to do a follow-ups every couple or whatever years. Thats what I found anyway. So all termite regulations are actually a bit of a joke. All big pest companies will give you a warranty which is limited and subject to an ongoing inspection/treatment. Physical barriers also fail after a period of time. Question is - when... well if you are in NT probably sooner, if you are in WA probably later, if you are TAS - probably never... 
Termites is a gr*e*y area (maybe not, but it seems very gr*e*y for some "professionals"). Important thing is to use your brain when you use any chemicals in your everyday life - if you are growing something or planning to do so, or maybe have some fruit trees - be careful, no one will tell you that this or that chemical can cause, for example a cancer.

----------


## Pendejo

> PS to Pendejo: a good chemical is BIFENTHRIN, 100g/1L

  Yes, Prados, bifenthrin is pretty good, but unlike fipronil it is a repellent insecticide, so works completely differently.

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

> Boric Acid | Get rid of cockroaches and ants fast!

  I don't even need any boric acid however after 15 minutes of reading that site I am convinced I need a minimum of 1kg!

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Bought this place knowing it had some termite damage almost 20 years ago. Sandy soil and tropical so the littler buggers are all over the place. about a week after the pest control bloke told me he had treated the whole place I started to shift a hollow stump that had flowers planted in it and noticed what looked like a six lane motorway with white ants going both ways. This was on the edge of the patio in the back yard. 
I decided to install some half inch poly pipe right around the front and both sides and drilled holes in the pipe after laying out about 100mm apart. Then drilled 400mm apart and out from the back wall through the concrete patio. I managed to obtain 2 large bottles of Termidor, a nest killer. Mixed batches in a plastic bin and pumped it through on a time basis (20 minutes) with a portable electric pump. Did this 3 times in 6 years then another 3 over the next ten years. Also installed 4 traps to give me an early warning if they returned. All good to date.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

> I managed to obtain 2 large bottles of Termidor, a nest killer.

  Did you buy it or as you said "obtain" as it is very expensive

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Cash payment to a mate who was getting out of the pest control game.

----------


## Marc

Try this guys SUREFIRE TERMITICIDE (FIPRONIL)

----------


## lazydays

> Try this guys SUREFIRE TERMITICIDE (FIPRONIL)

  Thats who I used. Based in Toowomba. I paid $327/2.5L, with free delivery

----------


## cyclic

I have been using fortune 500 for a long time now.
About $36-38/litre. 
Last time I paid for pest control was 1986   Surefire Fortune 500 EC - PCT Rural

----------


## sol381

THIS PRODUCT IS TOO HAZARDOUS FOR USE BY HOUSEHOLDERS.   
HOUSEHOLDERS MUST NOT USE THIS PRODUCT IN OR AROUND THE HOME 
Love that warning on the front label.. I do feel tho that it is just to stop homeowners using it so professionals arent put out of a job.

----------


## lazydays

The very first thread from Whirpool makes interesting reading.
The active ingredient in Termicide is Fipronil and it came down dramatically in price and availability when the patent ran out for Dow-Corning.
My pest controller  "mate" said he could do my house for $3,000 if I drilled the holes and the trenching myself. I did it all for about $400.
The other active ingredient on the  link above for Fortune 50 is Chlorpyritos.
Looks like Fipronil is also used in the gel that you put on dogs and cats for flea control, Chlorpyritos is a common spary on cotton crops.
Following the Whirpool thread the Pest Controllers seem to criticize the generic version and say the genuine Dow Corning version is "different" and mixes with the water better.

----------

